# Cloth in nymph enclosures.



## CubbySetsFire (Aug 12, 2016)

I was wondering what type of cloth is used in insect cups? Where can I get it? I’d like to make some custom enclosures but I’m not sure what it is and how to apply it. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## LAME (Aug 14, 2016)

You can go to Wal-Mart or hobby lobby and find many mesh like cloths and poly mesh. 

I'm using an old hand me down jersey from a friend in my larger idolo setup.... and it works perfect for the needy species.

Invest in a hot glue gun and glue sticks, it'll be your tool of the trade in this hobby. They're cheap and can be found pretty much anywhere.


----------



## CubbySetsFire (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I have made quite a few before but i guess I’m getting creative lately lol. I’m still having trouble finding a cloth that is similar, I see lots of poly mesh that is thick cut (too thick) and all the tule I find seem not fine enough. I was just hoping to find that exact kind of fabric, but i cant seem to find where.


----------



## LAME (Aug 17, 2016)

An older method would be using pantyhose.. I haven't used them but I'm sure they work well.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 18, 2016)

I use organza fabric, and similar material under other names as well. Just depends on what you want to keep, in or out. You can also use coffee filters, cheese cloth, and other things depending on your need. Take a look at this section of one of my topics for photos and other materials.


----------

